# STOP 24 service station, Dover.



## Waleem

Hi All

On the way to France on 1st August, we stopped at the new "STOP 24" service station just outside Dover, marketed as the ideal place for early ferry arrivals to stop and rest. Below is the text of my email to their management about our experience there (saves me repeating myself!!)

"Hi
We stopped at your station on 1st August this year on our way to Dover in our 7 metre motorhome. We were unable to find any official parking for it! We are clearly not a lorry, so didnt bother trying the lorry park, found height barriers on the car parks and dire warnings about parking fines on the coach park. No indication was given of any designated caravan or motorhome parking so we took a risk and parked at the very back of the coach section in what looked like the staff car park. We were not the only ones-we were soon joined by two other motorhomes and a car and caravan-all were as confused as we were. I did try to find a member of staff to query this, but couldnt find anyone in the time available to me.
I cannot believe that any rest stop on the way to Dover could be deliberately excluding such a large sector of the traffic to and from the ports, and we would certainly think twice before using your facilities again-I cannot relax whilst the threat of heavy fines is hanging over me.
Could you please clarify the situation of parking caravans or motorhomes at your station ? I will be publicising your response on the various motorhome forums I subscribe to, as I think it is very important information for the continental motorhomer.
Many thanks for your quick reply."

As you can see, it seems very poorly set up for our vehicles and I feel very strongly that what could be a very useful facility seems to be unavailable to us. I will of course post their reply if and when I receive one.


----------



## Bagshanty

Thanks for the heads up - we'll avoid them like the plague. It's obnoxiousness like this that makes us go abroad, where everyone is more laid back


----------



## bognormike

There was another post on this recently

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-49868-0-days0-orderasc-.html

I've had no response to my query :roll: :x


----------



## teensvan

Hi.

Well from what has been posted so far we shall carry on using the Canterbury C&CC site when we cross from Dover. Easy walk into canterbury and a nice site.

steve & ann. ------------- teensvan.


----------



## OldWomble

They may as well stick a bloody great sign in the entrance saying "NO MOTORHOMES - YOU ARE NOT WELCOME HERE". Typical shortsighted British attitude!!!

Well here is my message for them - "Get stuffed, I'll spend my money in France where it (and I) are welcomed".


----------



## Melly

This is where we stop for our Dover crossing and had no problems at all.
Dover stopover.
We shall be there on the 24th for our crossing on Monday.


----------



## whistlinggypsy

Melly, you are pushing your luck staying in that position overnight as you are at the wrong end of Marine Drive for overnighting, there is a recognised dedicated m/h parking place at the far end of Marine Drive 17.00hrs 08.00hrs where you will not attract any unwanted attention from police or traffic wardens.

P.S. i have just zoomed in on your map and you can actually see a m/h in the parking area. 

Bob


----------



## vicdicdoc

We always use Marine Drive . . although further down & near the roundabout


----------



## Melly

Yes sorry for the confusion.
I do use the area further down where you suggest.


----------



## timbop37

We stop at Tesco, literally at junction 10 of the M20. It is 20 miles from Dover and less stressful than trying to stop nearer Dover. You can pick up any last minutes bits of shopping and get a cheaper breakfast.


----------



## SidT

Hi Bob. How long has there been dedicated M/H parking, we have always stopped by the gardens which is about half way along and have chatted to bobbies and wardens, never had any problems.
Cheers Sid


----------



## whistlinggypsy

Sid, if you look at the map melly has put in his post you will see a coach stop sign at the far end of the road, the m/h parking is opposite that , its by the public loos. I cannot remember how long they have been there but its a long time. 

They are/where building a new boat clubhouse by the bays and some restrictions where in place ( last time we where there was May) but you still can get a few m/hs in the bays. 

The problem with parking elsewhere on Marine drive is that the residents get a bit uppity and call the police to have you shifted, not nice when you have gone too bed, also the traffic wardens are very keen if you overstay your welcome. 

Bob


----------



## GypsyRose

We plan to stay here in Dec ...please can you tell us if there is an actual sign stating MH parking??? Thank you!! 
We have stayed in Gt Satmar farm (CL) which is very close indeed and very cheap if anyone want a quiet location . Ana x


----------



## whistlinggypsy

> We plan to stay here in Dec ...please can you tell us if there is an actual sign stating MH parking???
> GypsyRose


YES, they are dedicated stops for m/hs with signs.

Bob


----------



## Waleem

A reply from Stop 24 !!

H John.
We thank you for your comments reference Caravan parking. Whilst I was not part of the original design team for the centre, it is clear that it was originally designed to maximize what space we did have. Whilst we do not currently any dedicated parking bays for such vehicles as caravans and or motor homes there is however an area on the immediate right hand side as you first enter our car parks, before you reach the height restriction bars where you can currently park up 4 to 5 caravans, subject of course to availability. We have taken on board your comments and if we further develop the site, such parking, is high on our list for inclusion.
We do hope you continue to visit us here at Stop 24 and we will endeavor to accommodate our visitors whenever we can. When visiting us please feel free to stop and ask one of our parking team for assistance should you require it. 

Regards,

Damon Lee- Centre Manager. 

I dont remember seeing the parking area he refers to, but I'm sure it exists. It still seems bizarre to me that caravans and motorhomes were not included in the original design plans...... :roll: 
I have replied, suggesting that the area referred to is clearly signed as OK for motorhome parking.


----------



## Grizzly

Waleem said:


> I dont remember seeing the parking area he refers to, but I'm sure it exists. It still seems bizarre to me that caravans and motorhomes were not included in the original design plans...... :roll:
> I have replied, suggesting that the area referred to is clearly signed as OK for motorhome parking.


You've only got to look at the existing motorway service areas to see that no-one seemed to think long distance travel with a caravan would catch on ! The number of spaces seems to be pretty pathetic and we often finish up either going on or with the lorries. The nearest I get to road rage is thinking up bizarre punishments for car drivers who park in caravan slots.

The snag with having only a few designated spaces at Stop 24 is that you can't rely on there being one when you get there so can't factor it into your plans for an overnight stay. It says it is one of the biggest service areas in UK so there must be space somewhere surely - ?

G


----------



## StAubyns

I must admit to being confused at Motorway services.  

For example - the Cambridge Services on the A14 have dedicated parking marked "Caravans Only" Should I feel that I cannot use these spaces in a Motorhome?

Really, I don't know whether, as a Motorhome, I am a car, caravan or lorry :roll:


----------



## parigby

StAubyns said:


> I must admit to being confused at Motorway services.
> 
> For example - the Cambridge Services on the A14 have dedicated parking marked "Caravans Only" Should I feel that I cannot use these spaces in a Motorhome?
> 
> Really, I don't know whether, as a Motorhome, I am a car, caravan or lorry :roll:


I'm with you on this one - l too can't work out where l am supposed to park.


----------



## Waleem

I certainly class myself as a Caravan! As others have said, most service areas have problems in this area. A lot dont have caravan or MH parking at all. In the past, I would have parked in the lorry park, but beware! A lot now fine anyone who isnt in a lorry for parking in these spaces, and it isnt the station who fine you, it's one of these private companies, like the ones that run most of the supermarket parking these days, so dont expect discretion!!!! :evil: 
Of course, it seems that the vans and cars that park in Caravan spaces seem to be immune from the same treatment.
Stop 24 is HUGE. Their coach park is the size of most service areas carparks, so I'm not sure how they can say they dont have room for us-however limited.
I must admit that this is an issue I feel very strongly about. On our way to Dover, we also tried to stop at the Moto services at Toddington. Same situation again-no caravan/MH parking, and warning signs from parking companies on both lorry and coach car parks with £100 fine. Tried the car park, and there the fine is the same for not parking in a marked bay-a little difficult with a 7 m motorhome!

It seems odd really. When you consider that as an overall group, motorhomers tend to have more disposable income than a lot of car drivers, you would think we would be made VERY welcome. Or is it just me.....?


----------



## StAubyns

If I was a tugger, and could not get into a "Caravan Only" area, because it was full of motorhomes, I might get a bit pi%&ed off.  

Similarly, I'm sure we as motorhomers, would feel the same if a "Motorhome Only" area was full of tuggers  

Not that the latter is likely to happen in the UK 8O


----------



## Waleem

I must confess that I have NEVER seen a motorhome only area ANYWHERE in the UK .....!
8O


----------



## raynipper

*Continental Touring Info*

Just in case.
We have a large parking area suitable for self contained motorhomes 28 mile south of Cherbourg.
We have electric and water but the black dump is 2km. in town.
Give me an e-mail to [email protected] if you would like to stop over.

Ray.


----------



## pete4x4

I thought according to law that a motorhome is actually a motorised caravan, recent post on covenants referred.
If that is true in law then parking in a caravan bay is quite legitimate.


----------



## Solwaybuggier

Waleem said:


> A reply from Stop 24 !!
> 
> H John.
> We thank you for your comments reference Caravan parking. Whilst I was not part of the original design team for the centre, it is clear that it was originally designed to maximize what space we did have. Whilst we do not currently any dedicated parking bays for such vehicles as caravans and or motor homes there is however an area on the immediate right hand side as you first enter our car parks, before you reach the height restriction bars where you can currently park up 4 to 5 caravans, subject of course to availability. We have taken on board your comments and if we further develop the site, such parking, is high on our list for inclusion.
> We do hope you continue to visit us here at Stop 24 and we will endeavor to accommodate our visitors whenever we can. When visiting us please feel free to stop and ask one of our parking team for assistance should you require it.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Damon Lee- Centre Manager.
> 
> I dont remember seeing the parking area he refers to, but I'm sure it exists. It still seems bizarre to me that caravans and motorhomes were not included in the original design plans...... :roll:
> I have replied, suggesting that the area referred to is clearly signed as OK for motorhome parking.


They've not done as you suggested, Waleem - stopped there on Monday after coming through the tunnel and while the car parking area he refers to is definitely there it still has all the punitive notices threatening fines and release charges for parking other than as per their regulations.

So we left without spending any money and went to Maidstone services which does have caravan parking. (Even if it mostly was full of cars!)


----------



## Solwaybuggier

I've just sent them a message as follows:

_"Hi

Around a year ago there was a lengthy discussion on an internet forum for motorhome owners - currently 41000 subscribers - about the difficulty in parking at Stop24. One member wrote to you and got a helpful reply from Damon Lee, suggesting he could use (subject of course to availability) an area of parking on the right before the car park height barriers. I understand he replied thanking you for this but suggesting that signage could usefully be amended to reflect this.

On 14 December we arrived back through the tunnel around 8 am, and thought we would stop at your services. We did park on the unbarriered area, but I have to say that after I'd read the extremely intimidating signs about the consequences of parking other than in designated areas, I did not want to risk staying. (Particularly since parking enforcement was evidently contracted out to another company.)

As a consequence we left and took our business to Maidstone services, which does offer a caravan parking area."_

If I get a response I'll post it here.


----------



## teemyob

*STOP*



Solwaybuggier said:


> I've just sent them a message as follows:
> 
> _"Hi
> 
> Around a year ago there was a lengthy discussion on an internet forum for motorhome owners - currently 41000 subscribers - about the difficulty in parking at Stop24. One member wrote to you and got a helpful reply from Damon Lee, suggesting he could use (subject of course to availability) an area of parking on the right before the car park height barriers. I understand he replied thanking you for this but suggesting that signage could usefully be amended to reflect this.
> 
> On 14 December we arrived back through the tunnel around 8 am, and thought we would stop at your services. We did park on the unbarriered area, but I have to say that after I'd read the extremely intimidating signs about the consequences of parking other than in designated areas, I did not want to risk staying. (Particularly since parking enforcement was evidently contracted out to another company.)
> 
> As a consequence we left and took our business to Maidstone services, which does offer a caravan parking area."_
> 
> If I get a response I'll post it here.


Thank you, good idea.


----------



## 96706

If you are travelling down the A2, don't forget that the New Dover Road Park & Ride at Canterbury has a dedicated motorhome stop over at £2.50 per 24 hrs, which also includes the bus fare ( as many trips as you like), into Canterbury.


----------



## Zozzer

Is it any wonder that foreign tourist wont come Britain, we really do live in a rip off country.


----------



## Zebedee

StAubyns said:


> Really, I don't know whether, as a Motorhome, I am a car, caravan or lorry :roll:


Hi Geoff

I don't know whether this is universally true, but it would be interesting to hear from other members!

Our van is entered as a "Motor Caravan" on its registration document, so the DVLA obviously consider it to be a Caravan derivative.

That should (I did say "should" 8O ) mean we are allowed to park in Caravan Only areas, but I wouldn't want to bet against getting a wheel clamp, on motorway service areas in particular! 8O

Dave


----------



## Carl_n_Flo

We always park ours in the caravan section.........because usually the caravans are parked in the coach bays (because they are closer to the entrance to the services than the caravan bays usually are!!!).

Never been clamped/moved at all.

Although, we dont park overnight on motorway services in the UK as the cost of £20 is just 'highway robbery' - stuff 'em!!!

Carl & Flo


----------



## zulurita

We went to STOP 24 services June 1st.

Whilst on the motorway the sign says for EARLY ARRIVALS use this service station.

But like others the signs are intimidatiing! The parking bays before the height restricted areas are not really big enough for motorhomes. There was a Belgium motorhome in front of us, what must they think of the welcome in the UK?

I drove around to the coach parking and again the signs are enough to frighten anyone with their fines etc.

I went into the services to find the manager to complain but of course no one available. I voiced a complaint at the tourist office!
I was then told I could park in the layby outside the building! I was on tenderhooks, we were too early for our ferry (usually go via the Tunnel but not on this occasion).

So instead of having a meal we left and were disgusted that a NEW SERVICE STATION didn't have the foresight to provide places for motorhomes, caravans etc.

At least if we are early for the Tunnel we can find parking there.


----------



## Solwaybuggier

Solwaybuggier said:


> I've just sent them a message as follows:
> 
> _"Hi
> 
> Around a year ago there was a lengthy discussion on an internet forum for motorhome owners - currently 41000 subscribers - about the difficulty in parking at Stop24. One member wrote to you and got a helpful reply from Damon Lee, suggesting he could use (subject of course to availability) an area of parking on the right before the car park height barriers. I understand he replied thanking you for this but suggesting that signage could usefully be amended to reflect this.
> 
> On 14 December we arrived back through the tunnel around 8 am, and thought we would stop at your services. We did park on the unbarriered area, but I have to say that after I'd read the extremely intimidating signs about the consequences of parking other than in designated areas, I did not want to risk staying. (Particularly since parking enforcement was evidently contracted out to another company.)
> 
> As a consequence we left and took our business to Maidstone services, which does offer a caravan parking area."_
> 
> If I get a response I'll post it here.


And I've now had a reply, which sounds quite positive:

_I apologise for the confusion regarding the parking for motorhomes at Stop24.

I can confirm that the two areas available for parking is where you were together with the area marked for coaches to the front of the building.

*I am in the process in having these areas marked out for Caravans.*

Should you require any further information please do not hesitate to contact me.

Kind regards

Alan Jones BSc (Hons) MRICS
Development Surveyor
Henry Boot Developments_

So assuming the 2 areas are marked out as promised (and of course that MHs are accepted as caravans!) it looks like the pressure has paid off.


----------



## Mike48

Marking spaces out for "caravans" adds to the confusion. Is a motorhome a "caravan"? 

If there were intimidating signs I would not park there if I was unsure whether a motorhome could park in a "caravan" space.


----------



## Mrplodd

I have parked there on a number of occasions with MH.

Its costs a fiver a night nad you pay via phone, brilliant system and DEAD cheap although there are no facilities but at that price who cares.

This is only for very late night with early departures though. Dead handy for 0600 ferries out of dover though.


----------



## RAH

Mid-December, we parked at STOP 24 on the way to the Continent and found the parking attendent very helpful. He guided us into the coach bays, provided us with a ticket and said good night. Three other Euro motorhomes came in after us and spent the night.

Granted, a parking attendant is hard to find since they are mostly in the lorry park across the entrance. Sure it would be nice to see more dedicated parking with a pay & display meter for times when parking attendants are away.


----------



## Losos

Solwaybuggier said:


> Alan Jones BSc (Hons) MRICS
> (*and of course that MHs are accepted as caravans*!)


I wouldn't bet on that, he's only got a BSc and RICS membership, equating motorhomes with caravans needs much moore brain power than that :lol:


----------



## mygalnme

We have stayed 4 or 5 times on the Marine and once arrived before 6pm but was told not to bother with a ticket by the warden,it was only last November we discovered we should be further down, when we moved trying to get a decent TV reception....which incidently you can't get along there, so it was a game of cards and early night


----------



## AutoMax

On the way to France once, we stopped at Clackett Lane services and went into the HGV parking only. An attendant made a bee line towards us and said that we could not park there as it was for HGV`s. I merely showed him the section on my registration document that stated that the van was a private HGV. You could see the cogs whirring and he went off without another word.


----------

